# Help me find a good 30 qt mixer



## peteh (Dec 15, 2010)

I am in the process of writing a proposal to start a culinary business incubator. One piece of equipment would be a 30 qt mixer... I'd love to know your feelings on the following...

30 qt mixer from Katom

Axis 3180 $3180 (free shipping)
Volrath 40758 $3200 ($248 shipping)
Berkel FMS30 $3560 (free shipping)
Univex SRM30H $3696 (free shipping)
Globe SP30 $3722 (free shipping)

Local Dealer
Bakemax BMPM030 $3480 (beats Katom by $300)

Will "do their best" to match the prices above.

Thanks.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Other than Univex and Berkel, I'm not familiar with any of the other brands.

Devil is in the details.....

1) What kind of warranties does each brand provide, and how long?

and

2) How close is the nearest _factory authorized _dealer/repair store?

In other words, price really isn't all that important.

Of course things like a 30 qt s/s bowl, dough hook, whisk and flat beater should be included in the price. Replacement's of these items shouldn't have a "gotcha!" sticker. (a second bowl is almost like having a second mixer...)


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

What are you wanting to use the mixer for?  If you intend to do bread/pizza dough, I would suggest a Hobart (even a used one).  They are the most revered mixers that I'm aware of.  Berkel, Globe, Thunderbird, Univex, etc mostly use belt drives.  Hobart (the old style, not the "legacy" series) uses direct gear drive.  The disadvantage of direct drive is that you can't change gears while the mixer is running (you "can", but shouldn't).  You also get 2-4 speeds instead of up to 10 or so with a direct drive mixer.  Globe does make a "pizza" mixer (as does Hobart), but even Globes specs talk about running it for a maximum of x minutes at low speed and then resting for a period of time. 

If you're whipping egg whites, the amount of torque and drive isn't nearly as important.


----------

